# Off Color Joke about Flying



## Rich Parsons (Sep 16, 2002)

Forwarded across the Internet via e-mail:
AKA Unknown Author

Subject: The Prevention of Hijackings

Federal Aviation Agency
800 Independence Avenue S.W. Washington D.C. 20591

Dear Sirs;

I have the solution for the prevention of hijackings, and at the same Time getting our airline industry back on its feet.

Since men of the Terrorists are not allowed to look at naked women in public, we should replace all of our flight attendants with naked woman. Terrorists would be afraid to get on the planes for fear of seeing a naked woman, and of course, every businessman in this country would start flying again in hope of seeing a naked woman. We would have no more hijackings, and the airline industry would have record sales.Now why didn't Bush think of this? Why do I still have to do everything myself?

Sincerely, Bill Clinton


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2002)

Right.....this from the guy who had the track record of horse-gals...

Somehow Rich, I get the feeling this letters not totally authentic.....


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2002)

I guess some one blew it again.....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Right.....this from the guy who had the track record of horse-gals...
> 
> ...




Kaith,

Are you accusing me of editing????
Why, I have never (* Been Caught *) !?!

Honest this is how it appeared on my computer at home.

Rich


----------



## Roland (Sep 16, 2002)

Heck, I might even go for my pilot's liscence if this goes through!


----------

